# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris Restaurant Recommendations

## Jim Kelly-Evans

We'll be in Paris in a few weeks and we'd welcome any tips on restaurants. We'll be staying in the Latin Quarter on Rue Jacob, right near St. Germain des Pres. We'll also be traveling to Strasbourg, Nancy and Mulhouse, and finally Frankfurt in case anyone has any ideas about great eateries in these places.

----------


## amyb

Angelina's for lunch and the best hot chocolate.

Souffle, for great souffles.

Talivant for an unforgettable dinner.

No finger for excellent oysters and seafood,
.


A few I can think of now.

----------


## JEK

If you haven't done it, this is a magical unique experience.

http://www.lejulesverne-paris.com/

----------


## amyb

John, If I ever get back to Paris, the Jules Verne will be on my list.

----------


## JEK

Outside (not far) of Frankfurt  http://www.altes-rentamt.de/

----------


## JEK

Time of day is important - go up and have the starter in daylight and then watch as night covers the city and the lights wink on.  And the food was amazingly good.

----------


## amyb

Will try that schedule too.

----------


## julianne

In Paris: For a splurge evening--Le Cinq--in the Four Seasons. For comfort food, a charming little Left Bank bistro--Le Bon Saint Porchain.

----------


## JEK

Amazing hotel and restaurant! http://www.fourseasons.com/paris/din...es/la_galerie/

----------


## nbs

When you go to Nancy, be sure to visit the Place Stanislas.  It is beautiful and has nice bistros and restaurants there. It has gold trimmed wrought iron fancy gates at each of the 4 entrances to the square and a great Visitors Bureau.  As for Paris, we always enjoy Le Petit
Cler on the Rue Cler, as it has wonderful food and is typically French.

----------


## bto

Jim, we will be staying not far from Rue Jacob later this year....so I await your recommendations.

----------


## lmj

A few restaurants that I like, in addition to the ones mentioned above:
-Chez L'Ami Jean in the 7th
-Robert et Louise in the 3rd
-L'Écluse, on the quai of the Left Bank, is a great wine bar, as is Willi's Wine Bar on the Right Bank; there are several others, these wine bars are great places to have a light dinner.  We usually do a big lunch and a light dinner or vice-versa, can't do both.
-the "Baby Bistros" by any of the star chefs, like Les Bouquinistes (try for the window tables with a view over Notre Dame and the Seine) or Atelier Maître Albert by Guy Savoy, Le Violon D'Ingres or Les Cocottes by Christian Constant, Gaya by Pierre Gagnaire, Le Comptoir du Relais, La Regalade, etc.  These are the best values in Paris; you'd spend 3-5 times the money at the chef's main restaurants than you would at these bistros, and you'll really enjoy the food and ambiance. 
-One night walk down Rue Mouffetard and stop in one of the little restaurants there.  'Rue Mouff' is a street filled with low-cost, casual restaurants that are very young and a lot of fun, with live music almost every night.
-Rue Jacob is perfectly located for walking around the streets such as St. André des Arts, Rue de Buci, and others in St. Germain... there are tons of charming small restaurants and crêperies that serve very good food for reasonable prices.  
- and on the higher end side, L'Atelier de Joël Robuchon, L'Arpège, and L'Ambroisie on the gorgeous Place des Vosges, in addition to the ones listed by JEK and Julianne (I haven't been to Amy's recs).  But it's hard on many levels to eat at a 3* every day... too much food, too rich, too much time (count a minimum of 3 hours and often 4), not to mention the expense which can be $600-$800 per couple.  We did it several years ago for 20 days straight to celebrate our 20th anniversary; we ended up changing several of our dinner reservations to lunch so that we could better manage the quantity of food and walk off our meals in the afternoons.  Then we'd hit a wine bar or casual bistro for a light dinner.  This was a good strategy for us but obviously not for everybody... just something to consider.

Have a blast!!!  Our next trip there is next May and I'm already in planning mode, I miss it and can't wait to go back.

----------


## bto

Thanks, Lynn, appreciate it!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Many thanks for all of the info...We leave on May 10 for Paris. We'll be staying in the same charming small hotel that we used on our first visit together to Paris in 1984...Des Deux Continents: http://www.continents-paris-hotel.com/

----------


## JEK

Looks like the perfect place!

----------

